# Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.



## ZeebarsJäger (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier stehen ja schon ein paar interessante Infos, die haben aber auch  alle schon ein bisschen Zeit hinter sich 

Ich war schon öfters oben in der Ecke, Elsegarde, Boeslum, Oer etc.  Allerdings immer im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Nie im Hochsommer.

Jetzt werden wir aber die ersten 2 Augustwochen in einem kleinen  Häuschen unweit des Leuchtturms Sletterhage verbringen. Etwa auf der  Höhe der Boots-Slipstelle und Bunkers (Ist glaube ich einer), also  einige hundert Meter rechts vom Leuchtturm.

Mit was für Fischarten kann ich denn dort im August rechnen, was nehme  ich also mit?

Ich kenne es nur so, daß in Holland z.B. in dieser Jahreszeit  Plattfische gar nicht mehr beißen.
Stattdessen zieht man bei jedem Mal einholen 5 Kilogramm Schlick bzw.  Seegras, Kraut etc rein. Gibts da auch ein Krautproblem?

Und wo sollte ich es am besten versuchen?

Was haltet Ihr vom Köder Heringsstreifen, selbst über Nacht mit Salz  berieben in den Kühlschrank gelegt? Diese werden schön fest und halten  gut am Haken. Damit  hatte ich dort im Winter schon öfters mal gute Fänge auf "platte"  Platte 

Hat schonmal jemand gezielt auf Aal  geangelt? Macht das Sinn, falls ja, wo und wie?

Und ich würde wirklich gerne mal einen richtig schönen Steinbutt fangen!  Tipps?

Freue mich über wirklich jede Info.


Dankeschön!


----------



## Boedchen (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Moin moin 
Vorwech * NEID *
Nettes Häuschen haste dir da ausgesucht ^^ und JA ist nen Bunker , neben den überlaufteichen 

Vom Leucht turm aus darfste getrost mit Platten rechnen, mit Aalen bei Krauttreiben.

Benutze Krallenbleie und Auftriebskörper, denn die Krabbis dort sind nen echter Kracher ^^

Wattwürmer bekommste wenn du von Sletterhage zurück fährst und die erste gössere rechts ab , da ist nen oller Wurmsucher der immer welche da liegen hat. ( An der Strasse ) Liegt nen bissl versteckt. frage am besten vor Ort mal nach.

Ich vermute bald bei den temperaturen das du Petermänchen auch dann noch antreffen wirst. Platte von dir vom Haus geradeaus richtung Strand.

Alles andere Mehr links um den Leutturm rum.

Meerforellen lohnen sich allerdings dort auch mal geziehlt was aufs Äugle zu drücken 

Wie schon geschrieben ist das ebenfalls ne nette stelle für Aal, speziel bei Kraut treiben und auflandigem Wind.

Kleiner Tip nebenbei: In Ebeltoft links vom Fähranlegen brauchste nur nen paar stinchen umdrehen , Seeringel ohne ende 

In dem Sinn 
Petri und berichte bitte wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## mobydickbinick (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

|wavey:|wavey:Hallo ZeebrasJäger|wavey:|wavey:
Die Wattwürmer bekommst Du in ESBY.Wenn Du die Strasse zurückfährst kommt vor der Kreuzung rechts ein kleiner Verkaufsstand mit bunt bemalten Steinen,dann rechts rumfahren  
und geradeaus N I C H T nach links.Wenn Du weiterfährst kommt rechts ein Reiterhof kurz dahinter rechts rumfahren nach ca.1oo m kommt ein rotes Gebäude und der hat Wattwürmer die sind immer gut-frisch und preiswert.Du musst auch auf das Schild Wattwürmer achten.Steht das Schild aufwärts hat er welche ist das Schild in Schräglage hat er keine Wattis.
Im Monat August bin Ich auch dort unten wie immer auf 4 Wochen.Was auch Intressant ist eine Karte über DJURSLAND und die bekommst Du in fast jeden laden oder in Ebeltoft im Touristenbüro wo man auch den Angelschein bekommt.
|wavey:|wavey:Gruss mobbydickbinick|wavey:|wavey:
:vik::vikS.In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort mit dem Surfbrett den Schiffsverkehr regelt:vik::vik:


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> |wavey:|wavey:Hallo ZeebrasJäger|wavey:|wavey:
> Die Wattwürmer bekommst Du in ESBY.Wenn Du die Strasse zurückfährst kommt vor der Kreuzung rechts ein kleiner Verkaufsstand mit bunt bemalten Steinen,dann rechts rumfahren
> und geradeaus N I C H T nach links.Wenn Du weiterfährst kommt rechts ein Reiterhof kurz dahinter rechts rumfahren nach ca.1oo m kommt ein rotes Gebäude und der hat Wattwürmer die sind immer gut-frisch und preiswert.Du musst auch auf das Schild Wattwürmer achten.Steht das Schild aufwärts hat er welche ist das Schild in Schräglage hat er keine Wattis.



GENAU , Esby war es ^^ Ich habe schon krampfhaft überlegt ^^
Wenn er keine dahaben sollte kannste aber ganz beruhigt auch mal anschellen und ihn oder seine Frau fragen. Meist schickt sie ihn dann los , so das du wehnigstens am anderen Tag welche hast . Die sind voll Nett.
Von den bemalten Steinen ( Motiv Leucht Turm ) sollteste dir auch einen Mitnehmen. Meiner ist schon seit 10 Jahren bei mir im Garten und errinert mich immer wieder an die schönste gegend in DK  ( möchte mal wissen wie viele TONNEN die davon im Jahr verkaufen ^^ )



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> Im Monat August bin Ich auch dort unten wie immer auf 4 Wochen.Was auch Intressant ist eine Karte über DJURSLAND und die bekommst Du in fast jeden laden oder in Ebeltoft im Touristenbüro wo man auch den Angelschein bekommt.



Na da haben wir uns bestimmt schon mal gesehen ^^ Ist ja witzig ^^
Den Angelschein bekommste übrigens auch in der Näche von Esby in dem minni Supermarkt. Da muste allerdings auch nachfragen wo der ist , die haben eine post mit drinn 

Und wenn du in Ebeltoft bist schau bei steffen vorbei und besorge dir die Handgemachten meFo Wobbler , die sind der absolute Hammer , ebenso die "Flipper" Blinker wo du dir ruhig nen Vorrat mitnehmen solltest


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Hallo.
Das sind ja schon einmal tolle Tipps! Wo ich Würmer bekomme weiß ich also jetzt - Danke! :m

Aber @Mobidickbinick :

Wenn Du da doch auch im August immer bist, hast Du dann nicht auch ein paar ganz konkrete Tipps zum Angeln. Oben stehen ja noch viel mehr Fragen |wavey:

Was fange ich denn im August z.B., ich war ja sonst immer nur im Frühjahr, Winter und Herbst dort oben. Seezunge? Steinbutt?

Auf nem Surfbrett??? Wirklich?


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Moin , 
Also da Sletterhage einer der Wehnigen plätze ich in DK wo du echt fast alle Wassertiefen erreichen kannst vom Land kann ich 
Mobidickbinick nur zustimmen. Hole dir den Angelführer. Besorge die ne tiefenkarte. Da NIEMAND absehen kann ob das Wetter so bleibt oder es schnell kälter wird , wird dir auch niemand eine weissagung über das fischvorkommen machen koennen. Letztlich hast du geschrieben das du gebucht hast , also ist es eigentlich doch egal. Fange was da ist und berichte 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen und hoffe auf einen bericht.
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben habe besuche auch den Fischer am übergang nach Sletterhage, dann kannste dir über das Fischvorkommen ein eigenes Bild machen.


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Wie ich schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben habe besuche auch den Fischer am übergang nach Sletterhage, dann kannste dir über das Fischvorkommen ein eigenes Bild machen.


 

Welchen Fischer?

Klar berichte ich hinterher was ich gefangen habe :vik:

Oder auch eben nicht gefangen habe, hehe.

Eine Tiefenkarte von der Gegend waere schon genial, nur wo bekommen?

Danke fuers Daumendruecken!!!


----------



## Boedchen (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Tiefenkarten und spezielle infos bekommste bei steffen oder über die TI in Ebeltoft.
Am übergang nach Healgenes befindet sich auf der Rechten seite( wenn du HIN fährst) eine Hütte vom fischer ( erkennbar an den Netzen) . Dort kannst du Fisch kaufen und ein wehnig stöbern )
Da wird man selbst sehr aufgeregt wenn du die Fische dort sehen kannst.
In Sletterhage habe ich selbst gefangen ( auf Wattwurm) :
Petermännchen ( siehe Ava )
Makrele
Platte
Dorsch
Hornhecht ( wohl nimmer im August ^^ )
Seescorpion
Aal
Meeräsche
Und NATÜRLICH Krabben ^^

Dabei gewesen:
Lachs
Meerforelle

Vom Boot :
Leng / Seezunge / Scholle / Dorsch / Köhler 
( LEIDER Fahren die meines erachtens besten  der Kutter nimmer  )

FOTOS vom Fischer kannste dir in dem beitrag anscheun ^^:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73521&page=4

PS: In der Fangstatistick das U.Boot noch vergessen ^^ zumindestens waren 200M schnurr schneller von der Rolle wie ich reagieren konnte ^^


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Tolle Fotos! Den Fischer gehe ich auch besuchen. Hätte ich das mal früher gewusst. Ich habe bisher Fisch immer im Hafen in Ebeltoft bei dem total überteuerten Fischladen gekauft!!

Dafür hatte der aber immer geräucherten Dorschrogen, hmmmm, sooooo lecker!

Seid ihr nur mit dem Kutter rausgefahren, oder habt Ihr Euch auch mal ein Boot gemietet?
Das ist da bestimmt ziemlich gefährlich vor Helgeneas, wenn ich so an die ganzen riesigen Pötte denke, die da immer ganz knapp unter Land hergefahren sind.

Aber das wäre schon schön sich da auch mal ein Boot zu mieten.


----------



## BSZocher (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



Boedchen schrieb:


> ....
> ( LEIDER Fahren die meines erachtens besten  der Kutter nimmer  )
> ....



Tun sie nicht mehr ... #d

War auch noch mit der Freya raus....war das immer spaßig :q

Ich selbst bin ab dem 9.8. für 3 Wochen in der Ecke.
Brandungsfischen hab ich nicht mehr gemacht, seit ich mein Boot immer mit nach DK nehme.
An der roten Tonne gegenüber Sletterhage gibt es immer was zu fangen.

@ZeebarsJäger: Können ja evtl. ne gemeinsame Tour machen. |wavey:


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Das wäre natürlich eine tolle Sache :k

Dann pack ich doch direkt auch die Rettungsweste mit ein. Hätte ich sowieso mitgenommen, man weiss ja nie, haha.

Was hast denn Du für ein Boot und worauf gehst Du dann dort? Schleppen oder Grund oder Pilken?


----------



## BSZocher (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



ZeebarsJäger schrieb:


> Was hast denn Du für ein Boot und worauf gehst Du dann dort?



Boot ist groß genug für einige Meilen vor der Küste :q



ZeebarsJäger schrieb:


> Schleppen oder Grund oder Pilken?



Worauf du Lust hast...
Wir können ein wenig Schleppen oder mit leichtem Geraffel auf Wrackratten Pilken/GuFi oder auf Makrele flitschen mit kleinen Zockern.....
Och ich denk uns fällt schon was ein


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Das klingt einfach verlockend! Lass uns dann doch vorher einfach die Handynummern austauschen. :m


----------



## BSZocher (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Moin!
Schick mir deine Nr einfach als PN ich meld mich wenn das Boot im Wasser ist :q


----------



## mobydickbinick (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

|wavey:|wavey:Hallo ZebarsJäger|wavey:|wavey:
Wie versrochen melde Ich mich wieder         
Fischarten in Sletterhage-Meerforelle,Dorsch,Plattfische,Hornhecht und vielleicht Lachs.Laut Angelführer Ost Jutland Küste und Meer.
Tiefenkarte für Sportschiffer unter
www.nv-pedia.de
anklicken Ostsee serie 3-S29 Arhus Bucht
Weitere Infos unter
www.mbh.dk
www.angeling-eastjudland.dk oder www.visitdjursland.com
Lachs und Meerforelle hatte Ich auch schon mal zusammen herausgeholt.Bei der warmen Jahreszeit kann man vermehrt mit P E T E R M Ä N N C H E N  rechnen.Da ist vorsicht geboten sonst kann man später das Angeln vergessen.

      Gruss
 mobydickbinick 

P.S.Wenn es dein Haus ist was Ich vermute kannst ja zu Fuss gehen hast ja nicht weit nur über der Strasse.

#6#6In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt.#6#6


----------



## BSZocher (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Moin!
Karte ist ja ganz gut für einen groben Überblick.
Jedoch fehlen viele viele wichtige Details zur richtigen amtlichen Seekarte.
Details wie Steine kurz unter der Oberfläche.
Mehrere Flachstellen die teilw. trockenfallen.
Nicht zu vergessen die falsche Eintragung der Route der Schnellfähre #d



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> ....
> 
> #6#6In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt.#6#6




Wieder so viel los dort |uhoh:


----------



## mobydickbinick (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

|wavey:|wavey:Hallo BSZocher|wavey:|wavey:

versuche mal unter

www.boote-forum.de
vielleicht findest Du dort mehr Information

|wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das dort die Polizei den Schiffsverkehr auf ein Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> ....
> versuche mal unter
> .......



Moin!
Danke für den Tip aber ich hab die neuste NavionicsKarte im Plotter und die neusten amtl. Seekarten aus DK an Bord.....und fahr dort schon ein paar Jahre in dem Revier.

Kluger Mann baut vor! |wavey:

Aber trotzdem:

DANKE |wavey:


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Schade, daß man die Navionics nicht einfach kopieren kann :q
Mir ist noch eine Karte extra für Dänemark einfach zu teuer für ein bis zweimal pro Jahr.


----------



## mobydickbinick (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



ZeebarsJäger schrieb:


> Schade, daß man die Navionics nicht einfach kopieren kann :q
> Mir ist noch eine Karte extra für Dänemark einfach zu teuer für ein bis zweimal pro Jahr.



Schau doch mal nach unter
www.olav hansen.dk

|wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Danke für den Tipp.

Aber da kostet die 45XG sogar mit dem 20%igen Rabatt immer noch mehr als in Deutschland.

Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig, für die 2 Mal im Jahr lohnt sich diese Anschaffung einfach nicht.


----------



## mobydickbinick (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

|laola:In dänemark brauche Ich kein Navionics.Egal wo Ich hinfahre wir kommen immer nach Hause.|laola:

|wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## mobydickbinick (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

:vik: NEU  NEU :vik:
Wie Ich soeben erfahren hahe, werden in der Bucht von Arhus auf dem Wasser Hinweisschilder aufgebaut wo man sich gerade befindet.In Sletterhage wird auf dem Wasser eine Ampel errichtet wegen den regen Schiffsverkehr,die soll am 02.August 2010 in Betrieb gehen.

|wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> :vik: NEU  NEU :vik:
> Wie Ich soeben erfahren hahe, werden in der Bucht von Arhus auf dem Wasser Hinweisschilder aufgebaut wo man sich gerade befindet.In Sletterhage wird auf dem Wasser eine Ampel errichtet wegen den regen Schiffsverkehr,die soll am 02.August 2010 in Betrieb gehen.
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:


#

Schön das das Tourismusmanagement dort funktioniert.
Die Ampel wurde schon 2 Jahre angemahnt und die Schilder sind längst überfällig gewesen.
Zuviele "Besucher" von östlich der Elbe, die ewig umherirrend ohne Karten aus dem Teich gefischt werden mussten.
Tja nicht immer siegt der Sozialismus.... #h


----------



## mobydickbinick (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

#6#6Was noch dazu kommt, werden  des öfteren verstärkt Radar und Alkoholkontrollen auf dem Wasser durchgeführt.#6#6


#h#hIn Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt.#h#h


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> #6#6Was noch dazu kommt, werden  des öfteren verstärkt Radar und Alkoholkontrollen auf dem Wasser durchgeführt.....



Ja wie jetzt???!!!???
Die Pflicht-Puste vor dem Auslaufen an der Mole ist nicht mehr?
Aber 10er-Karten gibt es doch noch? Bzw. Die Regelung:
das 10te Mal erwischt werden ist umsonst"
ist nicht mehr?

...und ausserdem hab ich gehört die steigen jetzt von den Surfbrettern auf Badeentchen um! #h


----------



## mobydickbinick (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

#6#6Hallo BSZocher#6#6

Das Pflichtpusten besteht immer noch.
Bei der 10er-Kartenregelung ist nichts mehr umsonst.
Die Badeentchen wurden den Kitas spendiert,
aber dafür hat die Polizei auf dem Helm Blaulicht mit Martinshorn.

|wavey:|wavey:In Ebeltoft ist reger Schiffsverkehr so das die Polizei dort den Schiffsverkehr auf dem Surfbrett regelt|wavey:|wavey:
​


----------



## BSZocher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



mobydickbinick schrieb:


> #6#6Hallo BSZocher#6#6
> 
> Das Pflichtpusten besteht immer noch.
> ​



Ich dachte der Spaß wär vorbei........besonders wenn die Kanisterköppe (Engländer) einlaufen......

Das mit den Kitas ist gut und das Blaulicht:
Tres chic!!!! :m


----------



## mcfly19833 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

hallo an alle wo genau kann ich mir denn da würmer in Esby besorgen,bin grade in Helgenaes,aber irgendwie finde ich es nicht so recht .

Wäre super von euch wenn ihr mir einen strassen namen nennen könntet

mfg  patrick
*
*


----------



## mobydickbinick (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*



mcfly19833 schrieb:


> hallo an alle wo genau kann ich mir denn da würmer in Esby besorgen,bin grade in Helgenaes,aber irgendwie finde ich es nicht so recht .
> 
> Wäre super von euch wenn ihr mir einen strassen namen nennen könntet
> 
> mfg  patrick


siehe beitrag (von pippa)er hat ein foto reingestellt in der rubrik
Ebeltofft-ein Paradies für Küstenangler
ich selbst war das letzte mal dort vor zwei jahre konnte nicht voriges jahr nicht( Krankheitsbedingt) der ehefrau
mfg
mobydickbinick


----------



## Pippa (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Die fotografierte Wattwurm-SB befindet sich am Sletterhagevej. Müsste auf dem Stück zwischen Helgenaes und Leuchtturm sein.


----------



## mcfly19833 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Herzlichen dank euch

 werd morgen mich mal auf die suche machen .
wünsche deiner frau gute besserung .

mfg patrick


----------



## mcfly19833 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Hallo an alle dies jahr gehts nach Elsegårde Strand ende august

habt ihr ein paar tipps für mich dort 

mfg


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. August 2015)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Gibt es was Aktuelles ?


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. August 2015)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Meine Frau würde gerne mal an die Ostsee fahren.. Wie schauts mit Dorschen und Platten Mitte September aus.. Die  Threads sind alles schon recht alt daher frag ich noch mal nach.

ach ja Sletterhage, Ebeltoft Fjellerup sind Orte die ggf. Interessant sind.
gruss Patrick


----------



## Dennis76 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Helgeneas - Sletterhage im August.*

Moinsen,
da steig ich mal mit ein, da ich ende oktober eine woche dort in der gegend bin ( isgard).  würde mich mal interessieren ob sich dort die dorsch bestände wieder etwas erholt haben, ähnlich wie in der westlichen ostsee??

 Vor 3 jahren war ich dort oben und habe dort ein paar tage die mefos geärgert, es waren zwar keine riesen, aber es war sehr kurzweiliges angeln.

Mich würde mal das nächtliche spinnfischen auf dorsch interessieren, außerdem werde ich wohl eine meiner karpfenruten mitnehmen und mit ihr ein wenig brandeln,auf plattfisch bin ich nicht unbedingt aus,  aber zur not frisst der teufel auch flundern 

Gruß Dennis


----------

